# Nirone 7 - Veloce vs. 928 K-Vid w/ 105



## Orthodoc (Mar 25, 2009)

I am new to road biking having been on a MB for years and used it to ride the roads. I now want to get a road bike with about a 2K budget.

My LBS is great. Their biggest selection is in Giant and Raleigh. They make great bikes, but I am interested in getting a Bianchi.

I did a brief test ride on a via Nirone with the 105 set that they had in stock. I think if I went that route I would upgrade to the veloce group and get it in celeste.:thumbsup: 

My question is this:

They don't have the 928 in stock. I haven't asked, but I am sure that they could get their hands on one for a test ride. For those that have an opinion - would the "upgrade" in frame be worth it with the 105 components. I know I could always upgrade the components later if need be.

Also, does the 928 come in celeste? On the bianchi website, I only see a white with some celeste accents.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you can get the 928 in celeste. I have a Via Nirone w/ 105, mavic ksyrium equipes and an upgraded Dura-Ace crank. I love it but I wish I had the extra money for full carbon - easier on your butt after 45miles in the saddle.

Gran Fondo in Nashville is one of the largest Bianchi dealers in the Eastern U.S. Give them a call regarding the 928 in celeste or Glory Cycles in Orlando. Keep us posted.


----------



## latinist (May 2, 2003)

Get the 928, it's incredible. They're rocket-powered magic carpets. So fast and smooth.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Where are you located ...... you mentioned a 2K budget but you didn't mention $? Then "Raleigh" got me thinking you may be UK based?

My comment re: the Via Nirone is that at 2K (£ or $) you should be onto a better bike (not saying there is anything wrong with the Via Nirone!) - 2K should easily get you onto a 928 with a suitable groupo. 

I went through a similar dilemma late last year (see previous threads) and eventually bought a 928 Mono-Q c/w Veloce - a new 928 model for 2009. It's an absolutely incredible ride, taught yet forgiving, some road testers comparing it to a tradiotional "steel" ride but obviously a fraction of the weight being a carbon monocoque. I'm very very hapy with my decision :thumbsup: Only downside was I really wanted celeste/Campy but not currently available, ended up settling for white (other option was a complete Shimano to Campy swap which I decided was too much hassle) and swapping the seat and bar-tape to celeste :blush2: 

Stu.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Just to add that my original choice was the 928 C2C but the Mono-Q was introduced during my decision making!

Stu.


----------



## Orthodoc (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry for the original ambiguous post. I am in Ohio, so obviously I am talking $ not Euros.

I was thinking the 928 C2C. It's "list price" on the bianchi website is about 2300 with the Shimano 105 components. Obviously it can be had for a little less than this. 

On their website, it looks like the frame is white with celeste accents. Although, it looks like the '08 928 C2C was black with celeste, which I think looks a lot better. But, the only Bianchi dealer in my area doesn't have any in stock, and I want to support them if possible as they have treated me great in the past with prior purchases.

Thanks for the replies everyone. Keep 'em coming


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Orthodoc said:


> Sorry for the original ambiguous post. I am in Ohio, so obviously I am talking $ not Euros.
> 
> I was thinking the 928 C2C. It's "list price" on the bianchi website is about 2300 with the Shimano 105 components. Obviously it can be had for a little less than this.
> 
> ...


If you really want to support the local dealer,have them order you one. :thumbsup:


----------

